# Wedding DJ recommendations please ...



## JpsmuDub (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello! We are looking for a wedding DJ in Dubai - someone that can entertain the crowd and get everyone up dancing.

Any suggestions / recommendations (or not) would be greatly appreciated

Thanks

:focus:


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dan Finnerty! The Dan Band!

wonder if he would come to dubai


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Stardust Entertainment


----------

